# Sugoi cycling apparel



## Anonymous236 (Jul 3, 2009)

Argh Sugoi. Cool name, means frakkin awesome in Japanese, but bad support for bad products. I lived next door to them in kitsilano and brought in a jersey with bad threading and they would not fix it, said I would have to send it in through my dealer?? but I live down the road, no send it in, and the guy is talking to me and a bunch of the seamstresses are just looking at me with agonized sympathy like 'yeah we hear yeah buddy'!! Sugoi is the only thing you can buy in Vancouver and it all falls apart, shorts, jerseys. I chanced into finding a Kappa and will never go back to sugoi. Kappa is tight, light, looks brilliant, and DOES NOT fall apart!!! And this is not a random anomoly. Over 6 jersies, 4 shorts, all ruined seams within a season or two, but kappa is great and on account of crap sugoi my izume shorts have 3 years of near full time action and stitches still going strong, and the chamois comfort and fit of izumi and my new specialized just own sugoi. Ayhoo if their quality and services improve hit me back at [email protected] thanks Kristaps


----------



## Anonymous634 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah Sugoi. I want to like you, I really do. Except I had two pairs of tights and a jersey FALL APART on me. Awful quality for the money I shelled out. Luckily I bought the one pair of tights at REI and the other at Campmor and they have a year guarantee return policy.

The jersey (Bradley Jersey, awesome fit and I like how it looks), that's another story. Bought it at this awesome bike shop in Austin called Mellow Johnnies. After a couple of days wearing it I notice the threading was coming out. Too bad I live in Boston or I would've taken it back to MJs. Anyway, I emailed Sugoi THREE TIMES with no response so I called them. Man Sugoi, y'all have AWFUL customer support. The guy was so rude! He wouldn't let me send it in for a replacement. He was insisting that I take it to a local shop that sells Sugoi. Why would I do that?! What shop is going to take something back that I didn't purchase from them! I was so angry after talking to this customer "support" guy. Eventually I got them to replace my jersey but I shouldn't have had to go to all that trouble when my 130 dollar jersey started falling apart weeks later.

I am now in the market for some wool jerseys but no WAY would I buy from Sugoi. Pitty too cause I really like the look of their Merino wool jersey but I can't trust the quality.

Oh and when my wife was at REI returning her Sugoi tights the cashier told her she had a ton of Sugoi returns that week. Go figure.


----------

